# Turbo Overhaul: Where to go? (Garrett GT1749VA from a PD130)



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi all,

I recently bought a used but functional Garrett GT1749VA turbo, otherwise known as the one for the PD130 1.9TDi VAG diesel (to be used with a set of PD150 injectors, also recently purchased, as I'm wanting a lot more 'go' from my PD100 Fabia, without being stupid). It does need an overhaul for long-term use though, so I got in touch with Turbo Dynamics today to see if I could get a quote for refurbishing it as standard, and also to get a quote for any hybrid work they could do (more out of curiosity than anything).

This is part of the reply I got from them:

'Unfortunately, we no longer offer an overhaul / upgrade on used VNT units due to a directive released by Garrett a couple of years ago. This has also led to Garrett not supplying any parts or calibration data for this particular type of turbo.

The only thing we can offer is a new hybrid turbo which is going to come in at £845+vat for a stage 1 and £895+vat for a stage 2.'

This seems, to be honest, a hell of a steep! It also conflicts with other advice I was given, namely that it would possibly cost around £350 to get this done and that there are even overhaul kits on eBay. Does anybody know of anywhere that can refurbish this turbo for a reasonable sum? If it's in Scotland, that a bonus, but right now I just want more options :devil:

Many thanks,

Andrew


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Turbo technics??


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

divine3779 said:


> Turbo technics??


Good shout, will drop them an email just now and see what they say, thanks.


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

You could try AET turbo's buddy.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

honestly dont bother messing with a PD100 too much. I've looked into it, and the block on a PD100 is weaker than a 130 or 150. so most wanting sort of 200bhp change the engine as the 100 wont last long at that kind of power.

I have a 100 with 160 intake and custom RS tuning re-map. 140bhp. 150% better than the standard 100, so much easier to drive and a hell of a lot more booooooost!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Cr turbos.


----------



## e4n rs (Dec 2, 2010)

mate the vnt units can only be over hauled and set up by garrett and as far as i am aware no one else so an overhaul is'nt an option so you either run it as is or buy a new unit sorry to be the bearer of bad news hth

regards Ian


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Try CR Turbo's. They sort out turbo's for us.


----------

